# I would like to Breed pedigree rats. I need tips!



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello I Would like to breed Rats to make a rat that can be trained to do wonderful things. Rats already make great pets if they are bred correctly they have great temperament and greatpersonality. There health always needs to be imporved. I think i can develope some rats thatll be able to live for over 5 years. I have studied this idea and its very possible. I also would like ome tips and infomation of how to breed to the best of ability. I do have a pregnant rat right now but it was totally a mistake. I own both parents and she is having the litter in 4-6days from now. I am excited knowing both parent are good temperament and im not sure about health cause ive only owned them a month. If u have ideas for breeding. Examples = Cages, food, and any other ideas that will help me find good breeders ad good homes for rats. As far as i kno all illinois breeders are in the chicago area but if u kno of any around peoria/canton illinois plz let me kno. Thanks for reading this i appreciate it! -Josh DeMott


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Look for a reputable breeder in your area and talk with them. Many will let you study under them for a few years and then give you good starter rats.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You have to research genetics before even approaching a reputable breeder to see about being mentored. You start with basic genetics and then work your way up to mammals. I know some young breeders just being mentored, and they said research, research, research!!!!

Btw the parents of your oops litter may have great temperaments but that is absolutely no guarantee on the babies.

One of the reasons people breed their rats without thinking is for a wonderful temperament with the mom or dad, but that is completely the wrong thing to do. You could be bringing together genes where you end up with sick, or aggressive rats, and you won't know until later. Thats why breeders are very very selective on who they breed or continue to breed. They will stop a line if a real problem shows up, no matter what. They also have at least 3 known generations on their rats. Most breeders do or should register with NARR and they can enter health problems for each rat, age at death, transfer of ownership, etc. This is a database for rat breeders and owners of these rats. It lets you know that the uncle of your 2 new boys lived a long time and died of renal failure (common old age illness).

You sound like you have good intentions but I think you should just learn to be a really good ratparent for now, and think about breeding later.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

In a word:

Don't


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree with the last two posts. 

There's been a LOT of similar threads lately... Take a look through this section.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> I am excited knowing both parent are good temperament and im not sure about health cause ive only owned them a month.


You want to breed but you have only owned them for a month? Are you saying you have owned rats for only a month or just these two? If these are your first rats then I would suggest you wait longer and understand how easily rats can get hurt, sick and more. 



way2kewl4u_92 said:


> As far as i kno all illinois breeders are in the chicago area but if u kno of any around peoria/canton illinois plz let me kno.


I live in California and cant help you here but you can try and look up on Yahoo, they have a few rat forums, maybe you can find one for your area about rats. Google is your best bet for finding rat breeders in your area and like others have said, find a local breeder, call them, see if they will let you under study them, as in learn about whats going on with his or her rats. Maybe let you foster a pregnant female. 

GENETICS is also needed. You need to know what color your rats have a probability of being or what your current rats are. Rats bought from pet stores should never be bred because of their bad health lines and you need to know the background of all your rats you may breed.

This will cost you money, lots and lots of money. You will need cages, tanks, more cages if you have to keep the rats, have a close by vet that can help you if your rat goes though birth problems, with more rats comes responsibility. PLEASE consider breeding until you are ut-most sure you can take care of the rats your allowing to come into this world.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I personally think you shouldnt breed. Askin advice online isnt the greatest b/c so many peopel will give you wrong info. You only had rats for a month? I'd say wait at least a year. Learn more on care of them. Research on your own because peoples word may be wrong. And mentor with a breeder. 

Are you rats from a breeder, where you seen and have papers or info on the parents? If not, you would need a rat from a breeder. Pet store rats or rescue rats shouldnt be used for breedin. 

Do you have mutiple rats? Or just the two parents? You need a friend for each parent. And the parents must be separated.

There is alot to learn...lots of genetics. Research and mentor.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

I've owned rats for 11 years now and I am just now being mentored by a rattery so that I can eventually begin a breeding program. You definately need to wait a good long while before you seriously consider it. Learn your genetics, your diseases, sicknesses, etc. and learn about rats more before ever trying. You've got a long way to go.

How old are you? Age is also a consideration. Many people who are good breeders are quite young, but being younger than 20 doesn't make it easy to be accepted. I know several good breeders who are 20-25 years of age, and they still have people frowning on it. Even though they have years of experience and page after page of references. The breeder I got two of my girls from is I think 43. He and his wife have been breeding for 8 years and just stopped late last year. They are probably the oldest breeders I know.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have owned rats in general for about 7years. These ones i have only had for a month. I will never ever breed petstore bought rats on purpose. although belle one of mine ended up prego during cage cleaning my mistake. She is being taken care of wonderfully tho. Im lining up homes as we speak! 

Finding a breeder in my area will be my best guess atm but i have tried and tried overagain there isnt any in my area that i have seen yet. Thanks for all the info. 

So what everyones here is saying is i need to study breeding before i try to do it professionally. Then i need more experience working with genetics. I agree with all of u and i think ill wait till i start breeding professionally. 

Thanks for the help and if u kno any breeders in the central illinois area plz let me kno thanks -Josh


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Too many people breed rats to see the cute little babies, so its somewhat understandable as to why so many want to do it. Unfortuantely not many people know the ethics of breeding and what a potential disaster it could be. I'm not 100% against breeding because without it i wouldn't have rats and neither would anyone else, but if you are serious about breeding then you absolutely definately positively should be mentored by a responsible breeder, I'm not sure about the whole genetics thing, I don't think it would be absolutely necessary to learn a WHOLE lot about them before being mentored, I don't see why the actual breeder couldn't teach you that, it would be a good way to learn, and it must be part of the whole mentoring thing anyway? Breeding is taken very lightly, and there are many things to consider before hand, thus another reason to consult an established breeder, just make sure not to talk with a back yard breeder, it wont do you any good, and it will definately not do the rats any good!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

allright Renay I will take ur words into consideration i wannot find a breeder in my area. I dont thik there is any in the canton/peoria region i found the critterhill which is an hour or so away but i think they are more of a sugar glider breeder they do breed dumbos but they dont seem to excited about it... all the breeders ive seen even close to my location are just about the money. I need to take a different approach or find another way to find a person to teach me about breeding.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

contact the breeders that aren't even in your area. a lot of them will mentor over the phone or interent and in combination with a rescue for the hands on bit of rasing babies. the breeder doesn't have to necessarily be within traveling distance. you just need to find a good and reputable breeder that is willing to take you on.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

The good thing is though that seeing you cant find a breeder in your area then I find that good, because the more breeders in one area, the more rats there are and the less of a demand for them, making it hard to place them.

I think your on the right track.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree. Your doing good by asking questions before hand.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

One thing to do, though, is make sure there's a constant (or pretty consistent) demand for rats in your area, unless you're willing to travel. There are areas where breeding or starting a rescue wouldn't be extremely productive, unless you're willing to travel for adoptions, as rats aren't seen as pets or common as pets.

Just a thought.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

... there are whole areas where people consider rats pets? I have yet to find one, no matter what you get stereotyped for owning rats. Breeding isn't something that should be taken lightly, and where some people may find it encouraging that there isn't already a breeder in your area, i find it somewhat discouraging, if there was much of a demand for rats then there would already be a breeder. If you can gather the information and the experience needed then all the power to you, but be ready to keep a few from each litter you have because its hard for even the most established of breeders to find homes for ALL of their rats.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

> ... there are whole areas where people consider rats pets? I have yet to find one, no matter what you get stereotyped for owning rats.


Well, it depends on what one considers an "area". But no, I didn't say whole areas.  More like, people IN an area. Before we started the rescue, I made SURE there was enough "demand" for pet rats in the general region. Of course, what I consider our "area" is a Tri-State area, and within 2 hours driving distance in all directions. I found there was quite a lot of rat lovers/owners in the area after a lot of research, and there were people looking for pet rats.

That said, there are many areas that are NOT that way. If one were to rescue or breed in an area such as that, one would find themselves with many rats and no homes to send them off to.

Just to clarify. This is ONE of many things to consider, and it seems a lot of people *DON'T*. They think, oh my friends will want a pair! After that, who's left, when all the friends have some (if they follow through at all).

A LOT of breeders "fail" or "close up shop" in 3 years or less. Part of that is they find out the cost (ethical breeders who are breeding to better the species do not make money, but they loose a LOT of it!). Part of that is not finding homes. Part of that is burn out. Surely there are other reasons as well. Point is, many who start end up giving up shortly after.

I completely agree, btw. We're rooting on the same team. I just wanted to toss out that there's MANY concerns and thoughts to considering before even thinking about breeding.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh and breeders often keep the 2 best out of a litter, for possible continuation of the line, and two, to watch the rats of the line develop (health problems, aggression issues, etc)


----------



## spanish_sparrow (Aug 26, 2007)

Have to say that as long as u do your research and check on how many rat breeders are around you your good. I'm new to this forum, not to rats tho. It's good to see your asking before doing, one of my 3 girls is Ripley, she's a cross w/ dumbo, double rex and is naked as a jaybird. she was bred from a guy who just bought them and bred them not caring what would happen, thankfully i rescued her before he tried to breed her.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the information guys. Ill c if i can get mentored over computer/phone. I think the breeding pair could be transported to me somehow. thanks.f ro support. Most highschool and under kids dont kno how good pet rats could be. I am willing to travel as of the end of march. (when i will have a car) I dont think ill start breeding till i own my own home i am young right now but interested in learning. The best time to learn is when ur young about almost everything i am 15 almost 16. Thanks for support i kno u may not like the idea of rats without home and i dont either. I wont breed till i can make sure i have a very good connection with ppl that need pet rats... : ) Thanks -Josh


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

wow I love when people ask advice and completely ignore it especially when they can't even spell and type correctly. This is ridiculous!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I dont think its age thats the problem, I think its how the person was raised, and whether they can afford to have rats. I was a freshman in HS when I got my first rats and I knew exactly what I was getting into and how much love these little girls and guys can give. I have been out of HS for over 2 years now, and still have rats...but I never plan to breed them. I dont have the money or time to get myslef into that kind of situation!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> wow I love when people ask advice and completely ignore it especially when they can't even spell and type correctly. This is ridiculous!


Stephanie if you have read he is accepting our advice and has mentioned he isn't ready to read yet. If you mean by not accepting your advice as in, "DONT BREED", thats his choice, and to me, not advice, but he is taking the right road, wants to be mentored, wont breed yet and will do his research.

And his spelling has nothing to do with this. Don't judge people by how they spell.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

have you read tha majority of the replies? most all of them say don't do it. There is too much risk involved and alot of monetary loss. How supportive are the parents? How much research has been done? What posts were made in the health and behavior sections? There are so many rats out there that need homes and you are going to stick up for a 15 year old that wants to breed with knowing next to nothing about rats??

As far as judging by typing what else to I have to go on? these are not typo's these are intenioally misspelled words to rush through something. If they will not even take five minutes to type out a sentence what is to say they won't just go into a pet store and breed unhealthy unproven lines of rats?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I am done with this thread and these posters!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I think that he may be going about this the wrong way, as to HOW to be mentored...I dont think learning about breeding over the phone is the "right way" to do it. Maybe we need to explain how important it is to actually experiance it first hand! I think he is taking it too lighty, however he IS pretty darn young, his thoughts may change over time, his goals and ideas...he may even realize that rats might not fit into his lifestyle when he gets older and gets his own place. He may realize that they ARE costly and time consuming and he may not even have the time they deserve when he gets older...just my thoughts.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

josh, I truly think you should hold that dream til your an adult. mentoring should be done in person. and your young, very few knowldgeable rat owners would buy a â€œpedigreeâ€ rat from a kid. 
and consider how many rats are at shelters...there is 2 situations which lead 100s of rats to be in rescues(the hoarder and rats let loose). 
wouldn't you rather get involvled in a rat rescue or foster program?

mentor now if you can, but think of the homeless rats first.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> have you read tha majority of the replies? most all of them say don't do it. There is too much risk involved and alot of monetary loss. How supportive are the parents? How much research has been done? What posts were made in the health and behavior sections? There are so many rats out there that need homes and you are going to stick up for a 15 year old that wants to breed with knowing next to nothing about rats??
> 
> As far as judging by typing what else to I have to go on? these are not typo's these are intenioally misspelled words to rush through something. If they will not even take five minutes to type out a sentence what is to say they won't just go into a pet store and breed unhealthy unproven lines of rats?


Stephanie, the guy has said that he's going to wait and learn, first - 



way2kewl4u_92 said:


> I dont think ill start breeding till i own my own home i am young right now but interested in learning.


He has come here asking for advice, instead of just going out and buying a couple of rats, and I have no reason to believe he isn't taking that advice on board. I think you are being a little harsh. I know it's worrying to think that inexperienced people out there might breed rats, but I think Josh really does want to learn. As for the way he types, a lot of people think it's cool (though it annoys the crap out of me )... it doesn't mean they are stupid or illiterate! This is out of character for you and I'm wondering if you just had a bad day or something...


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

there is a lot that can be learned long distance from a mentor. and there's a long way to go before they need to hands on with a mentor. first they need to learn gentics and proper care for rats. genetics can be taught long distance and proper rat care through experience. they may even be able to arrange that he start working in a shelter to learn that end of things first hand (homing, re-training and taming) with the mentor on call for questions and advice. that alone will take at least a couple years if not more. so long distance learning is not out of the question. its a possiblity that at the very least can be explored. after all it never hurts to ask a question. if the established breeders are not comfortable with starting off that way then fine but its worth asking about. 

after all we may not be breeders but we are learning about rats through our own experiences with our pets and through talking with others (some half way across the world) about their's. i know there would be a lot more to learn if you were planning on one day becoming a breeder of course but i still think that a distance education in the subject if everyone involved was honest and didn't embelish anything would work. 

and i commend the OP for starting slow and asking rat owners of their opinions before trying it on his own. we were all able to tell him about the ethics as we know them and worries that a good rat owner would have when looking for a breeder (concerns he will have to prove himself better of if he were to one day become one). and now he knows where to start getting his feet wet instead of diving in a drowning. this is the right way to start something of this magnitude. and in the end, after he's talked with the breeders and helped in the shelters he may decide that breeding just isn;t for him. but in any case, if he's waiting for his own house and he's only 16 now that's a long long long time away yet. that gives him plenty of time to learn and experience for his own. 

so good on ya way2. and i hope to see more of you on the forums.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

... this is messed up, i understand when people get angry about other people not taking advice and such because im usually one of the people who DO get angry, but this person is clearly willing to take our advice and is getting bashed for asking ligit questions, I don't think its fair to judge someone by their grammar, and even if they are intentionally misspelling words to speed up the process its not like every other member of this forum writes professionally when they post... this is really beyond me, is it not better to learn young and then if and when this person chooses to breed later in life they will have had years and years of time to learn and then decide whether or not they are cut out for it. I don't like breeding either, I'm not a fan and thats well known, but if you're going to breed you need information and its better to educate the people who want to breed than to allow them to become back yard breeders.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i really think steph was having a bad day and perhaps mis reading a bit. it happens to everyone.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

thats my guess to, i wasn't trying to attack her in any way, I just disagree and didn't like the whole grammar issue.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

ok thanks guys~ -Josh


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*..*

.. ok ill do those things in time...


----------

